

BlackBerry Java to BlackBerry 10 Cascades Porting Series – Part 4: Multimedia  - maudlinmau5
http://devblog.blackberry.com/2013/03/cascades-porting-series-multimedia/

======
tacoman
This isn't really related to the link but,I'd be really interested in hearing
what an experienced android developer thinks about the BB10 development
environments. I've downloaded the SDKs and tinkered a bit. They seem quite
nice (even on linux), but I'm neither experienced or even a real developer.

It's too bad BB10 isn't yet on the playbook, it would make testing the BB10
waters pretty inexpensive.

